# ceiling canopy - pendant lights



## jipster (Mar 11, 2011)

Not sure if this is the right area, I didn't think it was electrical - but I am hanging 3 pendant lights above a half wall in my kitchen after remodel. Really we just cut a giant hole in the existing wall and added the light boxes in the portion above. 

Problem is the wall above is a little more than 4.25" wide and I guess standard canopy for light fixtures is 4.5 or wider.

Was wondering if anyone knows where I can find 3.5-4" canopy's? I googled for hours and starting to think they do not exist.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Lost you. You are hanging canopy ceiling lights from a wall?

If you are just providing boxes for ceiling fixtures like hanging canopy lights, you should be able to find a low profile boxes that would fit up there.

I really am not sure I understand your post though. And I realize my perception of canopy or pendant lights might be different than yours.


----------



## jipster (Mar 11, 2011)

Sorry I'm not very good at explaining, I took a picture that might make more sense:

http://www.HowMuchEnergy.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/photo.jpg

So whatever you call the top decorative piece that covers your light box and wiring, I'm trying to find one that is an inch shorter in diameter. Right now if I were to mount these they stick out past the wall.

Hopefully that makes more sense.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I think I understand a bit better. 

But I am seeing wiring coming down the outside of what you are holding in your hand and wonder why? What you are holding, if I see it correctly, is but a mounting bracket to hold the pendant fixture?

What I am looking at is a cover plate with some eye hook in the middle that will not be wider than the dimensions you provided. The screw holes will engage an electrical box which is anchored in that new soffit?

Where are you, in general, by the way? You might want to upgrade your profile with basic location information. Is this British wiring? Still don't see it working running it outside the fixture?


----------



## jipster (Mar 11, 2011)

Maybe the photo made it more confusing 

I just took one of the fixtures out of the box and held it up so you could see what I was talking about, it's not connected. The wires at the 3 light boxes in the soffit aren't live yet. 

The silverish wires you see is just the wire the pendent light dangles from and the bit coming out the top where it would connect up in the light box, it's just falling over the side as I held it up.

But that top piece in my hand is what I'm looking for in a smaller diameter, and brushed nickle to match the bottom part where the bulb goes.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Did you look in the stores such as home depot or an
electrical store for a smaller cap thing? (I don't know what you call it.
Also, if you can't find it in the finish you want you can use rustoleum
spray paint.


----------



## conspikuous (Feb 7, 2012)

Im pretty sure the round part your holding is considered the fixture itself. I know they sell 4 inch wide pendant fixtures, It looks like your holding a 6 inch. Im not sure if you can buy just the base pieces. I think you need to buy new fixtures but could be wrong.


----------



## sandshots (Feb 8, 2012)

sometimes you can purchase those pieces separate and find a smaller one. 
if youre trimming or casing that are it might give you what you need, as far as width.


----------



## jipster (Mar 11, 2011)

I've looked in all the big box stores. I found a lighting website that sells the top piece in various styles but they don't have anything smaller than 4.5". I'll just keep looking around for something I can use. Thanks


----------



## 95stang (Oct 13, 2013)

Jipster, I have the same issue that you had...did you ever find a solution?


----------

